# To buy or not to buy



## kimmie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi everyone I was just after a bit of advice, I'm considering buying a clearblue ovulation monitor and wondered if anyone else had used one and any good or bad feedback would be most greatfully recevied.

Just wanted any advice before spending £120 on one, unless anyone knows where you can get them for less.

Much Love Kim


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not used this but I've just done a quick search and found lots of threads discussing this...also some ladies use Persona (although its designed as a form of birth control, used in the opposite way can be used to pinpoint fertile period). If you use the search option on this website (button along top of the site) you should find lots more posts with hopefully relevant information...here's just a few...

Clearblue Fertility Monitor:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85385.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66777.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83028.0

Persona:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78011.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70422.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

I am using one of these, not sure how good it is... if you look at amazon.com there are a lot of reviews on there (mostly glowing) but not sure for me whether would have been better off with just OPKS.

Apparently you can get them a lot cheaper on ebay, with the first set of 20 sticks included! I paid full whack in Boots as did not want to rely on post (bought on day 1, and you can set up to day 5)

Hope that helps, I'll be interested to hear other people's opinions too as I'm as yet not sure,

love sunshine
x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Kim

I've got one of these, it's alot of money and to be honest it's not much better than the normal ovulation tests.

I've had mine for 4 months now & have stopped using it as we're having IUI this month.

I'll be using it again if our first treatment is unsuccessful.

If you've got any other queries re the montior please PM me.

Jen


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

just catching up on some old posts so you may have sorted this aready but
i used smefertility i cant remember if its .co.uk or .com 
but they sell the ovulation sticks they really work and are cheap enough to pee on 1 a day until you get the right time of your cycle.  i havent used the clear blue but these sticks work - i got preg at the end of last year however i mc - nothing to do with sticks though!
good luck in what you choose


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kate28 said:


> just catching up on some old posts so you may have sorted this aready but
> i used smefertility i cant remember if its .co.uk or .com
> but they sell the ovulation sticks they really work and are cheap enough to pee on 1 a day until you get the right time of your cycle. i havent used the clear blue but these sticks work - i got preg at the end of last year however i mc - nothing to do with sticks though!
> good luck in what you choose


Hi Kate

Just to let you know this thread is almost a year old so you may not get a response from the original poster.

Take care
Natasha


----------

